# I thought I was sure... and now back to square 1



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, I loved physical affection and hugs. I hugged a lot. Even strangers. But, I didn't like intimacy that much-- Very light, quick hugs.


If people hug me without warning, I often get really uncomfortable. Usually even when I know they're about to hug me, I still get uncomfortable. 


I really _want_ to consider it, because you guys seem so set that it fits me. but there are so many of the 'key' ESFJ things that I do not identify with at all. 
Parts of it that fit me really well are: being nice to people/getting along/wanting to be happy. 

The rest of it doesn't seem to match very well.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

UglierBetty said:


> If people hug me without warning, I often get really uncomfortable. Usually even when I know they're about to hug me, I still get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> I really _want_ to consider it, because you guys seem so set that it fits me. but there are so many of the 'key' ESFJ things that I do not identify with at all.
> ...


Well, think of it this way. That which you think are 'key things' in ENTPs, sometimes are not. And the same goes for ESFJs. What we're talking about is behaviour, not processing.

ESFJs are Fe-Si-Ne-Ti. That's a very powerful combination. Fe in itself can be like a type of intuition, and an insight, much like Ne, but with a different colouration. Si is also very imagination, evocative, and is generally a very 'intelligent' kind of function, in my opinion. I wish mine were more prominent in the ego, to be honest. And then Ne comes in with ideas, and present connections between those ideas. There will even be a slight tint with Ti, but it's gonna be overpowered by these other, extremely powerful functions that are operating the processing of the psyche.

Think over each function, and how they work. I'd advise you to check out Socionics, to get a better understanding of dynamics. I've found it to be very succinct.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, think of it this way. That which you think are 'key things' in ENTPs, sometimes are not. And the same goes for ESFJs. What we're talking about is behaviour, not processing.
> 
> ESFJs are Fe-Si-Ne-Ti. That's a very powerful combination. Fe in itself can be like a type of intuition, and an insight, much like Ne, but with a different colouration. Si is also very imagination, evocative, and is generally a very 'intelligent' kind of function, in my opinion. I wish mine were more prominent in the ego, to be honest. And then Ne comes in with ideas, and present connections between those ideas. There will even be a slight tint with Ti, but it's gonna be overpowered by these other, extremely powerful functions that are operating the processing of the psyche.
> 
> Think over each function, and how they work. I'd advise you to check out Socionics, to get a better understanding of dynamics. I've found it to be very succinct.


have to run to class! 
hopefully I'll have time to answer this later int he day


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> but I'm confused
> the users on the ENTP subforum are really.... for lack of a better word, delusional.
> They think they're really funny... like a child screaming out sex jokes that he doesn't understand. And they're openly rude to people and sarcastic for no reason and they think it's funny.
> 
> ...


This whole doubting your type seems to be triggered by your Fi.


----------



## Polemic (May 22, 2013)

You need to study the functions more, pure and simple. You can't ty to type yourself based on descriptions, you're running into forers effect all day doing that. You need to take a more logical and educated approach to typing yourself instead of just playing a game of throwing darts at the board and seeing which one you land on, which is essentially what you've been doing. Even asking other people for assistance is not going to be very effective, no one knows you like you know yourself. That being said, I'm going to weigh in and just say again that I don't think you're and entp, I don't know what type you are, but I'm pretty sure it's not that. It's not because of stereotypes or the fact that you got into a scrap on the forum, but you just don't seem to display a ton of ti in how you've gone about trying to type yourself. It's very scattershot and you yourself have said you've been completely inconsistent in answering questions, even going so far as lying on the tests or deceiving yourself as to your true qualities or characteristics. It just seems something more indicative of lower ti than an entp or intp would have. This is just my subjective impression and it's not worth very much, but you need to study the functions more and try to type yourself more objectively than you have been.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@UglierBetty - if you aren't fitting in with the idea of ESFJ... then consider ISFJ. They would be 'harder', less hugs and love for all. More reticent in general. You actually come across more like a 'zany' ISFJ I've known than any ESFJ. By that I mean you come across a bit more neurotically and obviously are disconnected socially. I don't mean that badly, of course, but the ultimate goal here is to know where you stand. 

The biggest problem here is you focusing on the details of descriptions. The concept is not taking the reins. It is not acting dominantly... it is acting neurotically and your cognition is focusing again and again and again on the fine print. Specifically descriptions of details of behavior.

ISFJs can be super creative and interesting people. Absolutely. I don't know what people think of when they think of ISFJs. I think of Bob Ross and Jewel.


----------

